# Swan Hunt Adventure



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Haven't put in for a swan tag for a bunch of years and figure I had enough points to give it a go. Decided BRBR would be the place to go...after reading some recent posts.

Left the house a little after 3:30 am and hit the road. Pulled into the parking lot and got through gate by 5am. Grabbed my gear and headed out with about 10 other hunters on foot and 4 boats being launched.

Not 100 yards down the dike...this guy comes out of the phragmites and say..."hey...for 30lbs of pork shoulder...I'll put you on the "x"". Thought the offer a bit strange..but not having hunted swans in years...figured what the hell. Plus I had a shotgun and he didn't so if things go weird...I'd be ok.

We walked for an hour of so and he states..."We're here". Unloads his bag and starts putting out his decoys(?)









We sat there all day long watching 1,000's of swans fly North & South...but nothing wanted to venture too far astray from their flight path (read- rest ponds). 









Finally with about 20 mins of shooting time left...my guide pulls out his trusty swan flute and starts playing to the swans. At first I was bit confused as it sounded more like a wounded jack rabbit...but he assured me it would work.

Sure enough..not 5 mins later ....he had 2 swans big as 747's cruising our way. 1 well placed shot at about 30 yards and the swan came crashing down.









I shook hands with the ol dike master and thanked him for all his help. He quietly packed his gear up and headed out....









Another great day in the marsh!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sign me up. Looks like fun

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

G-- can I get his contact info? I am thinking he might be able to play Santa for our family Christmas party.

Nice bird! Pretty things for sure.

..


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Ha ha that's some pretty funny stuff. Congrats on the bird! Quick question, did the guide extraordinaire let you off the hook of the 30 lbs of pork shoulder if you gave him the heart, liver, and gizzard off that swan?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Ha ha that's some pretty funny stuff. Congrats on the bird! Quick question, did the guide extraordinaire let you off the hook of the 30 lbs of pork shoulder if you gave him the heart, liver, and gizzard off that swan?


Negotiations are currently in the works....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Ha ha that's some pretty funny stuff. Congrats on the bird! Quick question, did the guide extraordinaire let you off the hook of the 30 lbs of pork shoulder if you gave him the heart, liver, and gizzard off that swan?


Uh....swan liver is to die for.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Great thread to reference for those successful swan hunters:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/101705-whole-swan-cookbook-2.html


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice bird!! That guy looks abit like the one I invisioned doing the 3 kick thing with some ****y youngster.:mrgreen:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Great story!

30lbs of Pork shoulder - he sold himself short!!



goob Please post pics of the pork shoulder when the project is finished


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Gdog! Nice to meet you! I was the young man in the red Ford Explorer that parked next to you! My brother and I were the ones on the point. Congrats on the swan!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Gdog! Nice to meet you! I was the young man in the red Ford Explorer that parked next to you! My brother and I were the ones on the point. Congrats on the swan!


Congrats!

Hey gdog, top of the page!!

I oughtta throw a picture up.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Gdog! Nice to meet you! I was the young man in the red Ford Explorer that parked next to you! My brother and I were the ones on the point. Congrats on the swan!


Hey...very cool! I think we saw you knock one down when we were just heading out.....good work!


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Yep that was me.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Swan liver with some Ghost Pepper Jack cheese. The Swan liver was good! Also cooked up the heart in similar fashion.


----------

